# Hi all - From New Zealand



## mokoro (Aug 3, 2017)

Hey guys and girls, new member here from New Zealand. Picked up the bug for bbq while on a trip through the southern states, and since then a friend and I have built our own offset smoker.













IMG-1456947619632-V.jpg



__ mokoro
__ Aug 3, 2017


















IMG-1456947639957-V.jpg



__ mokoro
__ Aug 3, 2017


















IMG-1457129713467-V.jpg



__ mokoro
__ Aug 3, 2017


















IMG_20160615_134826.jpg



__ mokoro
__ Aug 3, 2017


















IMG-761815f2c2a8afb692297008fc482a81-V.jpg



__ mokoro
__ Aug 3, 2017






Home built smoker, made from a medium sized gas bottle and some 1/4inch plate steel.

Problem is here in New Zealand, our briskets arent big enough!! Lucky to get a 9 pound one here. They are usually very think at the point end.

Some pics of various cooks I've done. The smoker works well for me, a little leaky at the lid but a brick holds it down well hah. Seem to be able to maintain good low temps relatively easily.













IMG_20170206_193128.jpg



__ mokoro
__ Aug 3, 2017


















IMG_20160407_100024.jpg



__ mokoro
__ Aug 3, 2017


















IMG_20160313_154905.jpg



__ mokoro
__ Aug 3, 2017






Mate and I are planning to build a trailer bbq, reverse flow, rectangular (we don't get those huge propane tanks you guys get over there!)


----------



## mokoro (Aug 3, 2017)

The thermometer placement might be a bit silly in this first build. The one closer to the firebox has basically a line of sight to the fire, so it reads a temp of 200f higher on the hot end than the cold end.

We do have an angled plate welded in, to stop a straight line of sight from firebox to cook chamber. The 'cold' end stays stable at 220-250f, and does a great job with ribs and brisket.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi there and welcome!

Good job there on the smoker.  

Now if you are a hunter there and have access to feral pigs you can supply that smoker with all the pork you can stand.

I know of a guy that probably takes 6 Red Deer a month.  I think he erradicates even more goats per month.  His freezer is always full of venison :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 4, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!

Nice job on the smoker!

Al


----------



## zerowin (Aug 4, 2017)

I love to see what folks come up with, and how things are gutted and rebuilt.  Nice tank!  Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 6, 2017)

Wow! Look at that smoke stack! [emoji]128512[/emoji] you have a great smoker and nice bit of food there I'd say.

:welcome1:


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 6, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!  That is a fine smoker!  Nice food too!

Mike


----------

